# Sb-600 dropped and wont fire



## Destin (Dec 26, 2011)

Was shooting a basketball game the other night when my fire dept. pager went off for a woman who fell into a river. Being that I'm on the only water rescue team in our county I had to get there -- fast. So I tore down my lights and stands and ran out. In the process my sb-600 too a 4 foot fall into concrete. Now when I turn it on it charges fine, everything looks fine, but when I try testing the flash, it makes a click noise and the ready light just flickers once. No flash. Tried it on a hotshot and triggered wirelessly with same results. Did I kill it for good? Is it going to be cheaper to get a new one than fix it?

Oh yeah, and the lady that fell in the water... Well she was running from the cops and used the water to escape. She was found in her house drinking coffee under a blanket, perfectly fine, after we spent 4 hours in the freezing cold walking the banks and searching for her. She owes me a flash dammit!


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like the flash tube is broken. No one here can say how much it will cost to repair, without knowing exactly why it isn't working, so no one can say if it would be cheaper to get a replacement.

A replacement is about $12 to replace the flash tube yourself. Beware of the high voltages that can be present inside the flash unit from residual charge on the flash capacitor.

Being impact damage, any qualified repair shop can fix it.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 26, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the flash capacitor has about 1.21 Gigawatts


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 26, 2011)

Did the same thing to my SB 700

Motor sounded wierd and wouldnt fire.....went back to Nikon.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 26, 2011)

Destin said:


> Was shooting a basketball game the other night when my fire dept. pager went off for a woman who fell into a river. Being that I'm on the only water rescue team in our county I had to get there -- fast. So I tore down my lights and stands and ran out. In the process my sb-600 too a 4 foot fall into concrete. Now when I turn it on it charges fine, everything looks fine, but when I try testing the flash, it makes a click noise and the ready light just flickers once. No flash. Tried it on a hotshot and triggered wirelessly with same results. Did I kill it for good? Is it going to be cheaper to get a new one than fix it?
> 
> Oh yeah, and the lady that fell in the water... Well she was running from the cops and used the water to escape. She was found in her house drinking coffee under a blanket, perfectly fine, after we spent 4 hours in the freezing cold walking the banks and searching for her. She owes me a flash dammit!



Can't you send the bill for repair to the Jail she is now in?? Or maybe you can pay her a sneak visit under the guise you are family? And threaten her by saying, that you will tell all the 'dudes' on the streets that she is a 'straight up Snitch' if she doesn't pay up soon.

Anyway, just a thought!


----------

